# What Does Your Username mean?



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Ok, I am sitting here in the office bored and figured it would be cool to learn what everyone's username means. I know some of them are common sense.

My username is L8models, which actually means a Dirt Late Model...below is a picture of a late model.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Actually, my old lap top computer :smt024 was name Hall 8000, it being a Dell Inspiron 8000... Hal 8000 was the predecessor of the infamous Hal 9000 from Stanley Kubrick's movie "2001 Space Odyssey". A great movie in it's time! :smt023 Hal 9000 was a very powerful and self aware computer that controlled every thing on the space ship... Hal was the real star of the show. :supz: 
My avatar is Hal's "eye"...

I took the name because you needed "something" besides your real name that nobody else has. Hal8000 has worked fairly well in that manor for me...

Funny thing is, there are fewer Hal's out there than there are Dale's... :smt102 
And that's no :horsepoo: !


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that. Very interesting story Hal.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I've had the same internet handle on all the forums for a loonnng time. jw is my initials, Kimber45 is pretty self explanitory.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks. Ya, it's all in fun. Like jwkimber45 said, I've used it for a long time. I've tried to change it a couple of times, but I've always come back to it... Truth be known, it's the only one I can seem to remember.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Denny Crane = Denny Crane 

:smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Method is my online internet gaming handle. I've had it for over 3 years. 8)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

[img:800:600:0a9138268f]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d85/skooter2/custom98xlh.jpg[/img:0a9138268f]
Nuff said :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Method said:


> Method is my online internet gaming handle. I've had it for over 3 years. 8)


What games...? I'm currently addicted to Call of Duty 2.

Oh, my username = initials


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Denny Crane = Denny Crane
> 
> :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


Gees Denny, can't you be any more original than that? :-D Hehe

It's got to be kind of cool to have a fictional character named after you... It's usually the other way around! 8)


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Method said:
> 
> 
> > Method is my online internet gaming handle. I've had it for over 3 years. 8)
> ...


Just got the double pack of "Call of Duty", working on the first one presently... I think I like it better than "Metal of Honor", although that was a great game... Just doing the single player myself.... 
:target:

Initials.... Wish I'd of thought of that! :smt045


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> DennyCrane said:
> 
> 
> > Denny Crane = Denny Crane
> ...


Yes, it's tough. Very tough. I'm tired of them taking days out of my life and making a tv show out of it. I've got a lawsuit pending against them right now, in fact :-D

Denny Crane.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've burned several hundred pounds of 2400 over the years. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

[img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c]

This used to be my avatar on sites a long time ago - Remember him, U children of the 80's?

[img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c] [img:80:76:44d15f8f6c]http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1637/ship41ko.jpg[/img:44d15f8f6c]


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Chromedome1954.....

well I shave my head.....and was born in '54 :-D 

see all the emoticons shave their heads too! :-D


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Destro = Online gaming handle for the last 4-5 years ever since that dam Ghost Recon Clan that we named Cobra and all the members had to use a old GI joe/Cobra character name.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Destro said:


> Destro = Online gaming handle for the last 4-5 years ever since that dam Ghost Recon Clan that we named Cobra and all the members had to use a old GI joe/Cobra character name.


I have been dying to send U a Destro avatar. U gotta do it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

My username is actually my nickname i've had since I was 5. MASER stands for micrawave amplified stimulated emission radiation. I was called that by my big brother and his friends because I used to like to play around with our micrwave oven. I used to love to put all sorts of weird shit in there. My favorite was putting in some of my action figures and then putting metal around them. Steel or iron worked best. Looked so cool.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

It's the old school term for computer geek, before "geek" was widely used. I started using it on computer hardware forums, then on Ford Truck forums, then on Ford Mustang forums, and now on gun forums.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

When I was in the Navy, the two-letter abbreviation for my rating was AW; a Senior Chief AW was AWCS. Maintenance people in the squadrons had a habit of referring to AW's as "those f---ing AW's". Before I retired, a Senior Chief friend (AWCS) had personalized car plates made up as "FAWCS". So, when I retired, my plates read "RFAWCS". :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> When I was in the Navy, the two-letter abbreviation for my rating was AW; a Senior Chief AW was AWCS. Maintenance people in the squadrons had a habit of referring to AW's as "those f---ing AW's". Before I retired, a Senior Chief friend (AWCS) had personalized car plates made up as "FAWCS". So, when I retired, my plates read "RFAWCS". :-D


 :-D


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> This used to be my avatar on sites a long time ago - Remember him, U children of the 80's?


GI JOOOOOOOOEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> Method said:
> 
> 
> > Method is my online internet gaming handle. I've had it for over 3 years. 8)
> ...


Medal of Honor: Allied Assault and the expansion packs
Teams played with....

|[tnp]| - take no prisoners
e2 - end effect
[BoRo] - brothers on a rampaging onslaught
[email protected] - ....rat, lol.

&

Call of Duty - original

e2 - end effect

I played competitively in leagues and such the whole time I played those games. It was getting to the point where it was taking up to much of my time, because I let it. I had to take an extended break and I haven't gone back yet. My team, end-effect e2, which I had started back in MOHAA is still playing COD2 very much today and is actually leading their division in CALeague..... www.caleague.com under the "COD2" section.

I haven't gone back because I'm working with my dad and going to school. I have a great opportunity right now and I'm young so I want to make the best of it. I've been wanting to get back into it for a while now, hopefully I'll build a new computer with the money that I've been saving. I just don't know right now.

Yea, didn't mean to give you my life story....but then again, I don't know how long you've been gaming and you might recognize that team.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

H berttman K I likes my H&Ks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

*Means I used to be....*

*former Dustoff pilot...flew slicks (UH1-D) while on a 2 year vacation in Southeast Asia in the 60's.*


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Means I used to be....*



Dustoff '68 said:


> *former Dustoff pilot...flew slicks (UH1-D) while on a 2 year vacation in Southeast Asia in the 60's.*


That sounds very cool! 8)


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

My name is simply gun nut. So yeah...it is not 50 cent's band :lol:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Charlie = Charlie (that way I can remember it....most of the time) :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Charlie = Charlie (that way I can remember it....most of the time) :-D


Charlie could mean so many things :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

> I have been dying to send U a Destro avatar. U gotta do it!


There you go Shipwreck Updated Avatar / Sig

but if you got something better post it up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Destro said:


> > I have been dying to send U a Destro avatar. U gotta do it!
> 
> 
> There you go Shipwreck Updated Avatar / Sig
> ...


Haha... Finally 

I almost worked on one for ya a couple of weeks back.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Means I used to be....*



Dustoff '68 said:


> *former Dustoff pilot...flew slicks (UH1-D) while on a 2 year vacation in Southeast Asia in the 60's.*


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Destro said:


> > I have been dying to send U a Destro avatar. U gotta do it!
> 
> 
> There you go Shipwreck Updated Avatar / Sig
> ...


Who may I ask is Destro? Is it like an anime thing? He looks pretty cool though (whoever he is).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Who may I ask is Destro? Is it like an anime thing? He looks pretty cool though (whoever he is).


   He mentioned it above in his 1st post - It's from GI Joe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > Who may I ask is Destro? Is it like an anime thing? He looks pretty cool though (whoever he is).
> ...


Oh ok. I saw that, but didn't know that's what the name of it was. I don't know what I was thinking. Of course that was before my time. I grew up with the power rangers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Maser said:
> ...


Man, I used to rush home everyday in 7th and 8th grade, to catch GI Joe at 4pm.


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Here, Maser

http://joes.propadeutic.com/1982.html

Filecard Information: Destro is the faceless power behind MARS (Military Armaments Research System), largest manufacturer of state-of-the-art weaponry. To Destro, war is man's most natural state: the fittest survive and the greatest technological advances are made. He maintains a luxurious lifestyle around the world. Destro provides high-tech arms to any side able to meet his price and will incite war where it does not exist. He dons his silver battle mask (a family tradition) and enters battle himself, either with COBRA Command (Destro is their major weapons supplier) or against them if it's better for business.
Destro respects the G. I. Joe team for their combat skills and expertise, but abhors them for wasting such skills to maintain peace. He's totally dedicated to seeing them undermined, subverted, or destroyed!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey, I work with a guy like that!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Destro said:


> Here, Maser
> 
> http://joes.propadeutic.com/1982.html
> 
> ...


Yo joe!! :smt081 :smt081 :smt081 :smt081


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Maximo is one of my all time favorite video games................... I can be kind of geeky for a guy with a gun.


----------



## progun47 (Jun 14, 2006)

mine shouldn't be hard to figure out


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

progun47 said:


> mine shouldn't be hard to figure out


What about the 47 part? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

German for weapons...



W


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Mine is the name of the CCW that I carry.


----------

